# TTOC



## scoTTy

It seems strange that we have a OC forum and that the owners club is about to die and yet there's no mention of it in here. ???

I just thought it might be worth discussion between current members rather than amongst all the non-members.

What in your opinion does the OC need to provide/do to justify it's existance?

Should we let it fade away and just have the forum?

Isn't now the time to look at whether the site and all it's forums should be open to all? (I personally think only the TT forum should be public and all other forums for members only)

etc
etc

or maybe this should all be discussed with the whole forum at large and not be driven by current members.

I really don't know. I was just hoping for some adult discussion on this rather than the infantile whitterings we normally get in the main forum. :-/

Maybe the fact that this is the first post in here for a while, answers my question.


----------



## trevor

Scotty i agree to what you say,why has no one been and stated there ideas on here,IMO i would like to see the TTOC carry on in some sort of way,lets face it we have all or most of us will be receiving our TTOC badge thanks to NUTTS &Co.and alot of effort went into that.
I can understand why Russell packed it in its very time consuming for the mag but i feel sure there is a way the TTOC can carry on without the mag.Group buys ect are all done on the Forum,Discounts From Various companys i would like to see carry on,anyway thats my thoughts for what they are worth and whats Â£15 at the end of the day for membership NAF ALL 
cheers trevor


----------



## Guest

> &Co.


hmm .. so that me then !

TOTALLY Agree ScoTTy....

Although since we lost all of the posts... this part of the forum has always been a lot quieter !

and thankfully more serious, but I like the main forum, sure sometimes topis do stray.. ??? but as most people are "they" you will always get the most posts.. and reply's...

sadly i'm not as regular on the forum as my early months (changes in work et al..) so when Russell posted his departure & subsequent posts on the TTOC relaunch... (?) i had missed all of it...

but the TTOC needs to live on.. at this point I don't know the how / who, etc

? ? ? ?


----------



## trevor

;DSundeep TT &Co you did a fine job as well mate,when are we expected to get these badges?

cheers trevor


----------



## nutts

I'm relatively open minded about the structure of the TTOC. I mean the facilities that this forum has can be used by the TTOC, events, forums, etc. I personally would like to have a forum and a TTOC. Some people want to use and browse the forum and some people want to take part in activities. If most (everything) can be communicated electronically and the work spread out between a committee, is there a need to fund the new TTOC through subscriptions....if money is required, can't the TTOC take a Â£age from group buys?

We need more ideas and mor open discussion on how and why things need doing.

PS Badges will be with Dave around the 20th Nov. "Should" be despatched later that week....


----------



## donny

> TOTALLY Agree ScoTTy....
> 
> the TTOC needs to live on.. at this point I don't know the how / who, etc


I agree with the comments that have been posted so far but like SundeepTT the quote says it all.Yes I think there should be more feedback from current members or are we just going to go with the flow and hope ''someone else'' might take it on.if ''everone'' leaves it at that, then ''no-one'' will end up doing it by himself.
Are group buys done for the TT Forum or TTOC ? not that this is the point right now, a plan needs to be put together ASAP before this subject and the TTOC dissappears and the intrest for the TTOC is lost

Donny


----------



## nutts

I'm not sure that a thread in the TTOC room is coorect at this time. I think a wider audience is required (more prospective members?) in order to give this subject it's head.

We have started to gauge interest in who may want to contribute on a regular basis. We have put a peg in the sand for a date and are now looking for a suitable venue. What we now need is to understand what topics are at the foremost of everyones mind. What needs discussing at our inaugural meeting.


----------



## nutts

I would also like to re-iterate that we all might find it useful to share Russells knowledge of the issues with running the TTOC. Also we most certainly want to ensure that the Forge/TTOC relationship is maintained for the good of the members.


----------



## DXN

I think it would be a great shame if the OC stopped being an entity. It does need a shake up and Russells post has really brought this to the front of the queue so to speak, what we need to do is progress before it becomes a distant memory with only NuTTs badge as a reminder.

The newsletter should continue although I accept it takes a great deal of peoples input to create this. A new format has to be choosen and looking to other clubs (Audi, Club concept, GTi etc) would surely not mind if ideas for layout were borrowed.

The problem with a news letter is it does need someone whos willing to put all correspondance together, print it and disribute it.

The newsletter could be a QUARTERLEY thing too. Topics for inclusion in the next newsletter could be asked for in advance. This would give the assembler(s) more time and be able to make it more substantive when it comes. Its the members that have to make it. There are multiple ideas. Members should be allowed to introduce themselves and there car (if they want). All members should be allowed to contribute anything (within reason). Maybe even off topic pages if someone wants to review another product for example. Other things include review of the forum, best posts, best pictures, mods page, review of meets, mini meets etc.
It would be a shame to let it evaporate. Â

My time is valuable as is everyone elses but I dedicate time to the forum so why can't we all dedicate some of this to TTOC. After all thats why we are all here....to enjoy the car with other like minded people.

To turn the coin over the forum is a constantly updating base of information and even without the newsletter ( as some have said) the club can still exist. Even if membership means access to the TTOC bit of the forum only, that is still a unit for members that exists for the particular reason we have at present....when more serious things need sorting out, it needs members to do it.

I think it should stay 

Andrew


----------



## nutts

So we have set a date. Received a fair bit of interest. Now we need to know what the agenda is. I also think most of this discussion should be in the forum and not here. We need to make this process open & obvious.


----------



## UK225

I disagree NuTTS

Why have it in the open forum for people who are not even members to have a say, they have not joined up till now what gives them a right to tell existing members how we want our club run.

I offer now to give any help I can to the TTOC, & yes of course its nice to get more members but why should we need there influence in how the club is run before they are even members.

I say keep the thread here, that way it is much more likely to remain serious.

The main forum is of little use when it comes to discussing things like this, existing members seem to respect this little bit of the forum more & post less crap.

Dont get me wrong I am not trying to be funny about non members, just dont see why we need there input in this.


----------



## NormStrm

Just a point to clarify - not all TTOC members have access to this closed forum, SBJ to name one and I have heard others comment as well. It took a while for my profile to be updated after several requests.

I would like to see the TTOC continue, one role i would like to see is that of Founder Member, obviously for Russell. I used to be a member of the Stag Owners Club and Tony Hart is the Founder Member and is on the committee by default, I do not wish to impose on Russell to insist that he attends any of the meetings etc but feel we should extend this position to him if nothing else but to clearly show we all appreciate ALL the hard work he and Melanie undertook to get the TTOC up and running.

I've not had much time to read through all the TTOC related postings but would think as a minimum we need to define the roles that need to be undertaken to keep the TTOC running.

So a few to kick things off:-
Membership Secretary
Newsletter Editor
Audi UK Liason (scoTTy is currently covering this role)
Club Communications - to represent TTOC to the media and communicate with other clubs
Technical Editor
FAQ Editor

Just a few ideas, to kick around. I will also offer my services if I can assist in anyway.

Regards

Norman


----------



## nutts

UK225, it's an interesting point you raise, but as Andy says there are lots (especially since the badge buy), that have wanted to join, but find that there is a substantial backlog. And even once they've joined, they then have to wait while they have access.

And I also believe that the TTOC as an entity is marketed strongly, so all this debate we are having could bring owners (who have excellent ideas) from the woodwork (or is that alloy ;D).

The "new" TTOC is exactly that, "NEW". I believe we should have a clean slate.

Just because I am a member, I certainly don't believe it gives me a right to voice my opinion over someone else who isn't.

It wouldn't be incorrect to state that at the moment we have NO TTOC.

I also think that issueing the title of founder member on Russell is excellent and that is why we should stimulate debate.

I think we should give it a few more weeks (early Dec) and then I'll go back through all the TTOC related threads and document all ideas in one new thread. We can then see whether any of these ideas stimulate other ideas and comments.

Probably the week before the Sat 11th Jan, (if no-one else wants to) I'll then prepare an agenda and discussion points.


----------



## UK225

Ok I can see that there will be problems for people who are members but cant access this forum yet 

I to had to email Jae several times about this myself, and in the end it only got sorted after getting KevinST to IM Jae about it so I can see that its not fair for them to be left out of disscusions.

I can also understand that there may be people who want to be members that have not been able to join through no fault of there own.

So I guess the thread will have to be in the main forum to be fair to all, I can see that now.


----------



## Kell

I suppose like a lot of people I like the idea of being part of hte TTOC, but never really thought too much about the value of ownership. Â By that, I mean, what did I actually get out of it that I couldn't have got through the forum anyway? Â Most of the group buys were extended out to all and sundry to increase the chance of successfully getting the numbers. Â

Maybe there's a way of increasing the prices of things like group buys to non TTOC members by just the right amount to make it worth their while to join, and by having more joining we could get more done in the future.

i.e. Â scoTTy's recent RS4 group buy. Â Lets say the price for TTOC members was Â£900 but for non-members it was Â£930 - thereby making it worth their while to join the TTOC for Â£15.

To answer the original question, the TTOC needs to provide an added incentive for being a member otherwise it will never be successful in attracting new members.

Just a thought.


----------



## nutts

Another good point, well made.  It's ideas like this that will either make or break out little club.


----------



## M44RT L

In my experience of club member benefits, (certainly the case for Subaru Drivers Club & Saab Owners Club & Mercedes Owners CLub) the biggest benefit for them is the magazine.

If we can porduce a good quality mag, with contributions from a wide source, then, just like any shelf mag, it would represent excellent value, provide a 'hard copy' forum and be the biggest member benefit.

I can let a few interested parties see just how good owners club mags can be (I publish True Grip - Scooby's mag). Just let me have your address and I'll send you one. - Only a few spares left tho.


----------



## nutts

You have IM , but give me a couple of minutes first ;D


----------



## W7 PMC

Have already offered my assistance on the other thread, but just in case, i'll state it on this thread as well.


----------



## Throbber

Hi all

As a new member to the forum, thought I'd let you know what prompted me to fill out the application form to join the TTOC.....

The main draw for me were the discounts, I don't know what they are but I was sure that I'd save the Â£14.95 membership fee by using some of them.

The monthly newsletter would be interesting, but for me wasn't a reason to join. The forum is so informative, I've found most of the answers to my questions by going through the archives. There's also a seperate forum for meets and stuff, not sure what else the newsletter would have in it.

As an idea though, to save on costs, assuming that most owners club members have internet access, you could make the monthly newsletter a PDF file and email it to everyone each month. That would save quite a bit of money on postage and printing etc.

Just my 2p, which you can throw down the drain if you want. 

Unfortunately, I still don't know what the discounts are. It seems that as I hit the horn to send my application form, the owner of the owners club decided to call it a day, so as yet I'm still a noon member.

Was it something I said?????? 

Dave


----------



## TTotal

Have been a member of TTOC for 3 months and didnt know this area existed :-[
Is it because TTOC member doesnt appear next to my name ?
Just sent back the form.


----------



## vernan

I think a lot of us who became TTOC members in the last few months aren't "registered" on the forum.

Still. I can't see why everyone wants a magazine. I've been a member of lots of clubs over the last 15 years, and the magazines are usually the least enticing of incentives. Especially as we have the forum? :-/


----------



## Guest

I've been a member for over a year now and never been able to see the other members forum. I was never made clear how you gained access to it.
The benefit of being a member are the discounts and the magazine. The normal forums provide all the answers to the queries posed (usually time after time - but lets not go there shall we : )
Now that the new list is being produced, when it comes to coughing up the cash for the membership all things can be tied up neatly. ;D


----------

